# Man escapes Grizzly attack. New nickname is "Lefty"



## Kismet (Oct 5, 2015)

https://www.komonews.com/news/national/Hunter-escapes-attack-by-shoving-arm-down-bears-throat-330773541.html


OK, I made up the nickname part. I'm pretty sure I would not have had the presence of mind he showed. [-o<


----------



## DaleH (Oct 5, 2015)

"Ballsy" sure fits too! Yikes!


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh man! That is insane.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 6, 2015)

dang that is crazy [-o<


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 6, 2015)

plain nuts


----------



## Johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

Near Orlando last night, a man was walking his dog in a retirement
subdivision and was attacked by a black bear.
The Florida Black Bear is known for its shyness towards humans.
_BUT_ - with the ever increasing destruction of its habitat and natural
food sources to build yet more subdivisions, it has turned to 
residential garbage cans and small pets to survive.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/b...-dog-in-central-florida-neighborhood/35673900

One can only imagine if this was to happen in the PNW or Alaska and
drive the 8 to 10 foot tall Grizzly into the residential areas. It wouldn't be
just a small pet snatched up . . . it would be a child or small adult.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 6, 2015)

Do not try that with a shark.


----------

